# Water Pressure, Residential Well



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Let me start by saying I know I effed this whole thing up and I am also aware that I am asking a lot. So many thanks in advance for ANY advice.

Quick rundown.

Bought house (6+ years ago), water tested positive E. Coli. during inspection, forced a UV install pre-sale.

Had 10 month old when I moved in. 

Crushed 6 mo. reno in 2 mos. Barely made it for move-in (wife back to work/nanny install)
Knew (know) little to nothing about water filtration/treatment (nyc, turn spigot and go)

Took existing system (???) and added way too many filters etc. (new Dad, overblown protective instinct)

My well tested at 30-35 gpm at inspection. I replaced the pressure tank w/ same size, added 2 whole house filters, plus the UV, and stretched out the existing system.

My pressure has always sucked and I am finally tired of it and ready to fix it.

Right now I have it jacked up to like 80-90psi out of the tank( and it still sucks), doesn't seem like a great long term plan.

I have tried researching what my best course of action would be, but I have a lot of chit going on down there and am getting a little confused.

System as it exists:
Submersible to
pressure tank to
fiber whole house filter to
chlorine injection to
(2) holding tanks to
AC whole house filter to
(2) smaller AC filter units to
water softener to 
UV light...............................to (3) (yes 3) hot water heaters and a vicious maze of apparently HO installed pipe.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Here


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Too many tees bends and elbows, too many filters. Rip it all out after the pressure tank, install one filter, one water softener, and one water heater. Chlorine is bad for you anyways....

80-90 from the pressure tank and you can't tell it= major restrictions in the water flow.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Did you adjust the bladder in the tank, or only the pressure switch? Is the switch actually working correctly. Do you have a hole in the line coming from the well?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

jlsconstruction said:


> Did you adjust the bladder in the tank, or only the pressure switch? Is the switch actually working correctly. Do you have a hole in the line coming from the well?


Yea, I checked all that. Everything from the well is cool.

The chlorine injection was existing, so I figured (knowing nothing AT ALL) that I needed it for the iron. Then I read about the carcinogenic byproducts and how AC filters removed them........so I installed a few of them:whistling.

I'm just losing so much pressure going through all those units and probably because of the maze.

I guess now I have to figure out if the chlorine is really necessary, because if I can get rid of that, i can get rid of the "save me from cancer" filters, kill the superfluous heaters, and streamline the pipes.

Thanks for responding to the Death Valley of threads. Much appreciated.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally, I'd keep the chlorine treatment. Here's why:

You had some E. Coli problems. That probably means your well is too close to a septic system or too shallow or both. While you may decide to not use the chlorine system routinely, it gives you the ability to decontaminate your water system if you need to. You use very high levels of chlorine when you do this, and don't use the water, typically.

Pex will give lower pressure drops, and since you can use gradual bends instead of elbows, you'll lose about 5 feet of equivalent piping for every elbow you get rid of.

Chances are the filters are the big problem - they look pretty small.


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

hdavis said:


> Personally, I'd keep the chlorine treatment. Here's why:
> 
> You had some E. Coli problems. That probably means your well is too close to a septic system or too shallow or both. While you may decide to not use the chlorine system routinely, it gives you the ability to decontaminate your water system if you need to. You use very high levels of chlorine when you do this, and don't use the water, typically.
> 
> ...


In this area, regular bacteria is handled with uv light. Fecal coli. Get the chlorine treatment.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a very simple problem to address. Your system needs to be sized properly. Period. 

Forget getting rid of anything, that's just guessing and throwing darts. 

In the world of professional plumbing we take current water pressure vs demand and design a system that meets the requirements.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

My septic is an older homemade concrete tank 16" from my foundation and approx 60 feet from my well, which is only 80' deep. My field is at least 50 years old and in need of replacement, but considering how codes have changed, it's going to cost a fortune. I flushed and cleared it by hand and am waiting to figure out (and afford) a solution.

The well is only 10' from my house and my property is surrounded by creeks, streams, and technically and literally in a flood plain.

I had just considered killing the chlorine but now I'm thinking twice.

When I flush the holding/retention tanks (very rarely, once a year...if that), I see no evidence of iron sediment. It seems as if the first whole house sediment filter is catching most or all of it. I change it every three months and it is pretty loaded with iron.

Won't the UV take care of* any* bacterial problems?

With (2) whole house and (2) smaller filters, I am definitely overfiltered, right????

Also, I often fill and leave 5 gal. buckets from my outside hose, which is pre-filtration and notice no signs of iron.

I'm just going to get a good water test done and go from there.

I'm going to give figuring it out on my own a good effort before I call in some favors.

Can't thank you guys enough for the help. I know some would prefer I just call in the big guns and write a check. I could. But I find I learn much more about the things I am responsible for if I fight it out a bit. 

Thanks for the backup:thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I can help you figure it out but it's going to require a lot of questions. Are you up to the task?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> I can help you figure it out but it's going to require a lot of questions. Are you up to the task?


Truth be told, I actually posted the thread during a period of heavy Oco-activity in the hopes that you might chuck a tidbit or two my way.

I am definitely up to the task and really looking forward to it.

Just tell me what serial number you need, where to dig, what to smash to bits, and I'm on it.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Truth be told, I actually posted the thread during a period of heavy Oco-activity in the hopes that you might chuck a tidbit or two my way.
> 
> I am definitely up to the task and really looking forward to it.
> 
> Just tell me what serial number you need, where to dig, what to smash to bits, and I'm on it.


Sure. We'll pick up this conversation tomorrow alright?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Two story or ranch? How many bathrooms? 

Count all your fixtures including hose bibbs and write them out. Separate them for me per floor level.

Mike


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

2 story (1/2 basement)----------- (14) Total Fixtures

Basement level/Ext Wall (1)
- (1) Hose Bibb

First Floor (6)
Kitchen
- (1) Sink
- (1) Dishwasher
- (1) Refrigerator 
Powder Room 
- (1) Sink
- (1) Toilet
Laundry Room
- (1) Washer

Second Floor (7)
Hall Bath
- (1) Sink
- (1) Toilet
- (1) Tub/Shower 
Master Bathroom
- (2) Sinks
- (1) Toilet
- (1) Shower


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm sure that I'd just do what Oco suggests, what with him being the expert and all. But on my own house, first, and out of plain curiosity, I'd shove some tees and ball valves in along the way and see if there was any one place that the pressure or volume was going away, probably removing filter media to see the effect. A few bucks and a few minutes per valve. Just curiosity.

Regarding the question: Won't the UV take care of any bacterial problems? UV and ozone kill what's there, but the organic matter remains; it's just dead now, waiting for a chance live organism to find it and breed. Therefore the filters.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

It's hard to judge from the photos you posted, especially with my phone, but are the white PEX lines 3/4"?

I'll still do the math and work out the problem but if that's 3/4" we have serious sizing issues.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

3/4"

Everything in the basement is 3/4" Pex.

Now I'm really confused. I thought all that 3/4 was a good thing.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Let's just keep working through the problem


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm gonna shoot a quick video sometime today to explain a few things because typing that would be pretty tough. 

In the mean time, I need model numbers and sizes from everything you have treating and filtering water.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Im watching this very carefully. Yes thats a joint compound bucket yes im ashamed.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Do nothing. I'm making a drawing right now then I'll shoot a video. I'll have a video later. I have a service call this morning and I'll start to upload it when I get back. I'll be shooting a video in the next few minutes.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> Do nothing. I'm making a drawing right now then I'll shoot a video. I'll have a video later. I have a service call this morning and I'll start to upload it when I get back. I'll be shooting a video in the next few minutes.


I can do that.....nothing.

Thanks again.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

For your next assignment you will need a tape measure, pen & paper.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> For your next assignment you will need a tape measure, pen & paper.


I think I have those things.

Now? Or can I run into town for some materials (unrelated)?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I think I have those things.
> 
> Now? Or can I run into town for some materials (unrelated)?


You'll be doing this tonight or tomorrow. It's really important you understand what I'm talking about in this video, so just do what you need to do and let me do some grunt work on this project first.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> From what I see, my first actions would be:


Listen to the pro?:whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

OK, I shot 3 videos. Gotta hit the road so I'll upload those this afternoon or evening. Enjoy your day guys.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

hdavis said:


> Listen to the pro?:whistling


Like a well-trained retriever.:thumbsup:

Doesn't mean I can't speculate a little......right?:whistling

Every time I look at that morass, I start trying to figure it out. As you can see, I don't look that often (at all, for the past 5 years).


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still uploading. It's taking forever. Sorry about that, unfortunately videos take a long time.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Video 1 of 2. 72 minutes remaining for the other video to upload.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

2 of 2. The third video I'm gonna do over, it was confusing for somebody who hasn't done this before so I'm going to shoot it over tonight.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow!

Extremely impressive Oco. 

Very concise, informative and easy to understand.

I just learned more about pressure/volume in 12 mins. than I ever could have expected.

You are obviously a master at your craft, and a credit to your trade and our business.

I simply cannot thank you enough. This is the most fun I've had in a long time. Super excited to see what's next.

I'll get on those measurements as soon as I can. I have a feeling it may be difficult considering the way it was plumbed. Nothing is direct (as in your diagram). Everything takes ridiculously circuitous and superfluous routes before reaching it's target fixture.

I'm even feeling hot water 8' back from the cold supply line into that hot water heater stack.

I will do my best to provide the exact information you requested.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

It's enjoyable for me. And it keeps me sharp.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> It's enjoyable for me. And it keeps me sharp.


Just wanted to add my thanks to the rest. Quietly following this thread because I am not a true plumber but am in charge of my own well system here.

Learning a lot, thank you.

I never gave the difference in diameters much thought. But when we started using pex for repairs I did note that the fittings reduce the pipe size considerably.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I think what we'll do is design a little one bath house and go through the process. Once we go through that you'll understand how to size a 16 unit multi family. It's all the same.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Oconomowoc said:


> I think what we'll do is design a little one bath house and go through the process. Once we go through that you'll understand how to size a 16 unit multi family. It's all the same.


I kind wanna rip my system apart this weekend


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Patrick said:


> I kind wanna rip my system apart this weekend


Lol. Well don't do anything crazy or something you might regret Patrick. Often times a small change can have a big effect. 

Let's get through the process and then you get walk through your system doing something called "segmented loss" and you'll know where problems are hiding.

Mike


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll be shooting a video within the hour.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Te problem is they shouldn't sell pex crimpers to siding guys


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Shouldn't sell torches, solder, flux, and copper pipe and fittings to siding guys either...


----------

